# Will This Stand Hold A 75 Gallon Aquarium?



## ericpop27 (May 13, 2008)

I have a solid wood dresser with four legs. It's about 72 inches long, 19 wide, and 42 tall. I'm going to get a 75 gallon aquarium and I've read that it can weight around 800 pounds when filled.

Because this is not specifically an aquarium stand, will it be able to hold the tank? Would it be better if it were flat on the ground or is it okay for it to be on four legs?

I'll have to upload a picture of it tomorrow.


----------



## ianryeng (Dec 22, 2008)

I wouldn't say the it wont support it but do you really want to try? (finding out the hard way is not typically very fun...)

~800lbs is a lot of weight, and you can assume that the dresser was not designed to withstand that kind of weight. Which is to say there is a good probability that the deck/surface will flex under the weight resulting in a cracked tank...

I will not tell you not to, but would not encourage it either.

What's cheaper, a stand or a new tank and stand? 
What you really need to decide is if its worth the risk...


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

It would certainly be better if it isn't on legs and instead was fully on the floor. But the structure itself isn't likely to be capable of holding that kind of weight.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Dressers don't typically have the support structures that tank stands do. Take out the drawers and look in to see if there is any support. If not, you can add support boards/weight bearing structures. If your house is on pier-and-beam, I'd recommend cutting off the legs so that you have the weight evenly distributed along the full lenght/width of your stand rather than on only 4 points of contact.

-Dave


----------



## wi_blue (Apr 5, 2005)

No. Not advisable. The joints used to build dressers will not with stand the wait of a 75g... a 5g or 10g "if" its not old and/or wobbling any.


----------



## p-sully (Aug 23, 2009)

It depends on the dresser and how its built. At one time I made my living building furniture/cabinets. I have seen a few that would hold 800 lbs. plus but most would not. Personally I would not chance it especially if it sits on legs. Maybe you can have someone knowledgeable like a carpenter look at the way it's built.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a dresser that sits full length on the floor, but has no support under the middle. It sagged under a 40 gallon tank so the drawers were hard to open. It is holding up just fine under a couple of 10 gallon tanks. 
There is no way I would trust it for a 75 gallon tank. I built my own stands for several of my tanks ranging up to 125 gallons.


----------



## oakleyhoma (Nov 11, 2008)

ditto


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I would say NO


----------



## Ben7 (Jun 10, 2003)

I have also had bad luck with dressers in the past with much smaller tanks....


----------



## fishnvw (Nov 12, 2009)

I would do like what was said and take the dresser apart and rienforce it. Or find a carpenter if your not a diy'er. I did this with my sons tank when I put his 55 on it and I would be confident in it holding 2000 pounds. Just my $0.02.


----------

